# dreadful day



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dizzy had an accident at home today - straight to A&E on account of the sheer amount of blood coming out of his mouth. 

he's done lots of facial damage and needs surgery tomorrow - we're both home for the night and have to return at 7am   

doesn't help he also has a tummy bug   My poor baby  

ritz


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Sending you a huge big hug and hoping that tomorrow goes as well as it can.  Let us know how it goes as i am sure I won't be the only one here thinking and praying for you til we hear an update.

magenta


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ritz.. i am so sorry to hear about poor dizzy, but he is in the right place now and children really do heal quickly from accidents, he has the best mum and dad in the world to get him through it, your in my thoughts and prayers xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh poor Dizzy! AND poor you and DH  

It is horrible seeing them scared and in pain and horrible taking them to hospital  

As if you haven't been through enough    

Hoping everything goes ok today at hospital, yes let us know when you can how things have gone


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

oh poor you and your little boy.........sending massive hugs your way for all of your family!

Love
Andrea
xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thinking of you all today

xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

ritz

thinking about you all today.  x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor Dizzy and poor you..what a lot you are having to cope with at the moment..big hugs and hope today has gone ok 

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you everyone

we are home from the hospital - dizzy had the surgery, woke up a very unhappy bunny    but soon cheered up when lunch arrived. slept the afternoon away then home for dinner. 

the damage has been repaired - but he will be left with a scar   i think he'll be fine with it - rather macho   

gosh this week has been tough   

ritz


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad things are ok for the little soldier! 

sure he will need lots of spoiling now 

Always good to have an excuse


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so glad things are ok Ritzi

Take Care

Nefe
xx


----------



## L456 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad it went ok - he will be able to show of his 'war wound' with pride  

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Only just seen this...

It must have been awful for you all.  So glad surgery went well though and you are all back home.

OT xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all  

dizzy is fine    could have been much much worse  

i decided to keep him off today due to the GA yesterday - and when i phoned to let them know the headmistresses asked if i wanted to keep him home all week now (and therefore into the summer) as there is a case of swine flu in the school  

so the summer hols for us have started  

ritz


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you've had such a hard few days, but very glad to hear that your little soldier is feeling better, it's amazing isn't it the power of lunch!
Hope you have a wonderful summer, holidays can't come soon enough for me!
Viva
X


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

only just seen this Ritzi. So sorry you had to go throught this. Sending you a big hug and hope he is fighting fit very soon
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

well glad things are looking up for you all..............enjoy the summer holidays!!

As for swine flu and schools...........my DD case reported 2 "suspected" cases on Friday 10th July and on Sunday the 12th July yes you have guessed it my DD shown signs of it!!!!!!!!!

WORST of all the Dr on call just said she is not at risk and if she has it she is to just fight it herself and she will over come it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our DD has mild asthma and is at risk but she would not come out and swab her.......SO my message to all is if your children begin to show any signs at all get in touch with your GP and insist on them giving antibiotics.

I have since learnt aht our DD MOST probably did have swine flu as she had 6 of the 11 signs of swine flu and if anyone seems to display any more than 4 than it is likely that they have it.

I have to add that it has taken nearly a week for our DD to get better & she is well on her way to recovery............BUT please if any of you are worried then get in touch asap and do not be brushed off like we were.........needless to say my DH has complained about this GP.....i know they are busy and over worked but this is our DD!!

Sorry ritzi to take over just post...............


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Just seen this Ritzi, glad to hear he is feeling better.  Enjoy your summer holidays hopefully with better weather than we are getting at the moment.

Cindy


----------

